# Preparing Browntop millet dove field questions



## ericDC

Alright we planted about 2 acres of browntop millet for an experiment dove field this year because my brothers and I are tired of the public dove hunt circus. The millet came up really good, matured, and is now brown and drying out. Our season opens Sept. 6th which is 3 weeks from this saturday. My brother has been checking the field and seeing at least 10 birds each time fly away from the field. We have not manipulated the standing millet at all just yet.

Since we don't have a large field we don't want to make all the seed available too soon and the doves eat and move on before season starts.

Since they are already feeding should we leave the millet how it is? Cut some strips through it with bush-hog? Cut it all down?

We would like to hunt the field in the 2nd and 3rd splits and manage it so there will still be seed available then. 

I believe I am going to tell him to cut a few strips through it for our first split hunts but leave a percentage standing still. What % should we leave standing to be cut for the 2nd and 3rd splits. I know it's only 2 acres. Next year we are going to plant about 4 or 5 since it seems we can attract birds to this area. Didn't want to plant 4 or 5 acres this year and have it be a bust. 

thanks ahead of time.


----------



## WHUP ! Hen

I would either mow strips through the field or drag a cattle panel through it and strip it that way. Better check with the locals, it could be baiting if you knock it down.


----------



## ericDC

WHUP ! Hen said:


> I would either mow strips through the field or drag a cattle panel through it and strip it that way. Better check with the locals, it could be baiting if you knock it down.



not in Louisiana, we can disc, mow, or burn for doves.


----------



## The Pintailman

I would wait a week then mow 1/3 of it. Wait two or three weeks and do another 1/3 then the same on the last 1/3.


----------



## 3inch3's

Mow or disc a few strips next week to get it on the ground and the birds started on it. Then make the strips a little wider as necessary during the season. 

One way that I have seen done was they mowed it 15' wide strips about 2 weeks before season. The birds found it and plumb covered the place up. A couple days before season they disced wat they had mowed previously and mowed 10' on each side. They said the number of doves doubled by the opener.


----------



## smashdn

they like open ground. If what you planted is real thick and then you mow it it make end up a little prickley for them. I liek the mow it leave it disc what you mowed and then mow another strip or two. Dragging apiece of cattle panel or taking a hay rake through it will help make it available to them too.


----------



## Duckologist

ericDC said:


> Alright we planted about 2 acres of browntop millet for an experiment dove field this year because my brothers and I are tired of the public dove hunt circus. The millet came up really good, matured, and is now brown and drying out. Our season opens Sept. 6th which is 3 weeks from this saturday. My brother has been checking the field and seeing at least 10 birds each time fly away from the field. We have not manipulated the standing millet at all just yet.
> 
> Since we don't have a large field we don't want to make all the seed available too soon and the doves eat and move on before season starts.
> 
> Since they are already feeding should we leave the millet how it is? Cut some strips through it with bush-hog? Cut it all down?
> 
> We would like to hunt the field in the 2nd and 3rd splits and manage it so there will still be seed available then.
> 
> I believe I am going to tell him to cut a few strips through it for our first split hunts but leave a percentage standing still. What % should we leave standing to be cut for the 2nd and 3rd splits. I know it's only 2 acres. Next year we are going to plant about 4 or 5 since it seems we can attract birds to this area. Didn't want to plant 4 or 5 acres this year and have it be a bust.
> 
> thanks ahead of time.





Awesome, so when I needa be there??


----------



## DUCKGOD

this is alittle more costly but i spray strips to get it good dry and brown, depending on how thick it is i either burn it standing, or mow it and then burn it. then a week before it opens i spray anything left green, try another burn, disc it. and mow a few more strips.


----------



## mrmallerd

If you have extra room around the field, disc a 15 to 30 ft strip around the field. As said before, doves *LOVE* fresh dirt. The finer the better. I would do this as soon as possible. Then when you mow the millet, it will provide seed on this fresh dirt. Again, I would mow as close to the ground as possible. Doves like it alot better if they can walk around & not have to fight stubble.


----------



## Duckologist

DUCKGOD said:


> this is alittle more costly but i spray strips to get it good dry and brown, depending on how thick it is i either burn it standing, or mow it and then burn it. then a week before it opens i spray anything left green, try another burn, disc it. and mow a few more strips.




Awesome, so when I needa be there??


----------



## ericDC

Duckologist said:


> Awesome, so when I needa be there??




Believe it or not, I do want to invite you on a hunt but I would like to make it at least close to equal as the duck hunt in Sabine was...and I don't know if we are going to have that many doves. 

the field is behind my parents back yard. heh. It will be convenient though for bathroom breaks, drinks, and food.


----------



## Duckologist

ericDC said:


> Believe it or not, I do want to invite you on a hunt but I would like to make it at least close to equal as the duck hunt in Sabine was...and I don't know if we are going to have that many doves.
> 
> the field is behind my parents back yard. heh. It will be convenient though for bathroom breaks, drinks, and food.



LOL, no worries man, I just funnin ya.


----------



## ericDC

Duckologist said:


> LOL, no worries man, I just funnin ya.



Would you be interested in coming up here to NELA for some flooded green timber hunting this winter IF we have water?


----------



## knees

We did browntop last year with decent success (our top sown wheat was even more productive). Anyway, we started out mowing strips about 3 weeks prior, then about 1 week prior we mowed it all and burned it. Result: nice and clean with LOTS of exposed seed. It held birds all season (we shot them hard opening day and then let it rest a week). 

The 2 big advantages to burning are clean fields (as mentioned above, the cleaner the better) AND it effectively kills the volunteer germination.


----------



## Duckologist

ericDC said:


> Would you be interested in coming up here to NELA for some flooded green timber hunting this winter IF we have water?



Nah, too far to go. No worries man, you don't owe me anything. I took you hunting because I wanted to, not because I expected a hunt in trade.


----------



## ericDC

Duckologist said:


> Nah, too far to go. No worries man, you don't owe me anything. I took you hunting because I wanted to, not because I expected a hunt in trade.



I know. I don't feel that I owe you anything, that's just how I am. The offer is on the table as they say. 

this is gettin all sappy


----------



## Happy First Timer

As someone mentioned above, BURN IT! All the reasons stated above are totally accurate. You will have enough seed to hold the birds all season. THe most important aspect is the fact that it will not germinate when it get's rained on. The heat from the fire will cause the seed to be sterile.


----------



## ericDC

Guess we will try to do a little burning labor day weekend if it's dry enough. We've been getting a lot of rain in Louisiana this month.


----------

